# EZ Fiber



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

EZ Fiber is the fiber of choice for me. It is the same stuff as the old Benefiber but for some reason Novartis changed the ingredients for Benefiber and it never worked as well. I found the EZ Fiber at WalMart after Benefiber was changed and it has the guar gum and maltodextrin and works really well. Here's the bummer---I think Wal Mart is no longer carrying the EZ Fiber! I am bummed out!


----------



## leeballz (Mar 12, 2009)

So this is supposed to help with constipation? EZ fiber?Thanks,-Leeann


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Yes but it is no longer available. People tolerate different types of fiber and this particular fiber worked for me.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I found another type of EZ Fiber the is the same as the old Benefiber. For some reason, Wal mart stopped carrying EZ Fiber but I found Premium Value Fiber at Med X drugstore. Exactly the same as the original Benefiber and the EZ fiber. Yea!


----------

